# Does God gift us in understanding with certain "subjects" of His word?



## ReformedWretch (Jan 14, 2006)

I study everything I can. For the first time in my life (since coming here) I am studying things like baptism and church government! However, no matter how much I read and study, eschatology comes easiest to me. As a former Dispensational you would think this would not be the case as I embrace partial preterism but I am grasping the PP thought pretty well and find myself able to explain it rather easily to others.

Is it just my "intrest" that causes this? Or is it God?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 15, 2006)

I often wonder this about myself as well


----------



## Mike (Jan 15, 2006)

Sounds reasonable that God gifts us on different doctrinal topics. Even if it is a matter of your interest, that is still not seperate from God.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 15, 2006)

Preterist -- that sounds like something you ought to be locked up and thrown in jail for.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Preterist -- that sounds like something you ought to be locked up and thrown in jail for.


more accurately, he is a Covenantal Theononomic PostMillenialist a la Ken Gentry Jr.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> We have to believe the subject of this post if we believe that any Arminians are saved. The Lord has saved them and yet not given them a knoweldge of HOW He has saved them.



Not one Arminian is saved. Sadly, they all perish.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> ...



 Scott, have you expressed this before??


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> ...


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...



Arminians deny justification by faith alone. Arminianism is heresy! As I have said before many times, I have never met an Arminian. God does not save Arminians, he regenerates their thinking so that they abandon the error and subscribe by faith to Christ alone and not a work.

[Edited on 1-16-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------

